# cheap car rental



## ukv1234 (Nov 13, 2009)

hi...im visinting USA(CA) in the next month.

Im planning to take car for rental. i have saw few sites and min charge they are quoting for 12 days is from the range 350 USD. ( I have seen this in economycarrentals.com)

This is inclusive of CDW Collision Damage Waiver.

someone can suggest me any other sites for cheap rental cars in California(San Jose) ? or can share any additional information about car rentals/ precautions or tips needs to be taken while driving?

Thanks ,


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Car Rentals In California*



ukv1234 said:


> hi...im visinting USA(CA) in the next month.
> 
> Im planning to take car for rental. i have saw few sites and min charge they are quoting for 12 days is from the range 350 USD. ( I have seen this in economycarrentals.com)
> 
> ...


Car rentals as well as everything else is quite expensive. There use to be a company called rent a wreck for car rentals. I have not been back to the states in over seven years-so don't know if the company is still in business.

Short of renting a car, Greyhound bus lines is in all 50 states and is very low cost compaired to driving...


----------



## annalynne (Apr 30, 2010)

Try www(dot)hotwire(dot)com

In my experience, do not ask for insurance UNTIL you get there! If you book insurance online, a lot of the times when you get to the counter they will say you have not (even if you have paid for it!). So get insurance etc. when you pick up your car.

Good luck! Enjoy Cali


----------



## DavidO (May 3, 2010)

In my experience that rate of $350 is about the best you'll get. I don't know why US car rentals are so expensive while most related costs are low. At least fuel is cheap (by foreign standards).

Forget about Rent-A-Wreck. I checked them out a couple years ago and was surprised to find them nearly as expensive as proper rentals. But chances are the car you get from Avis or someone else won't be much better than a rent-a-wreck. I rented a new, full-price car a couple years ago at LAX and got some Chevy with crank windows and a transmission that I could swear was going to come apart on the freeway! Crank windows! I haven't seen those for years in Europe... and no way in a rental car!

The next time I got a Dodge Caliber (Dodge likes to name their cars after bullets or guns: Caliber, Magnum, etc.) This had electric windows but drove like a bucket of lard.

I don't know what it is about American car rental but they seem to do it their own weird way!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Bucket of bolts*



DavidO said:


> In my experience that rate of $350 is about the best you'll get. I don't know why US car rentals are so expensive while most related costs are low. At least fuel is cheap (by foreign standards).
> 
> Forget about Rent-A-Wreck. I checked them out a couple years ago and was surprised to find them nearly as expensive as proper rentals. But chances are the car you get from Avis or someone else won't be much better than a rent-a-wreck. I rented a new, full-price car a couple years ago at LAX and got some Chevy with crank windows and a transmission that I could swear was going to come apart on the freeway! Crank windows! I haven't seen those for years in Europe... and no way in a rental car!
> 
> ...


Strange how things change over time. Use to be that the major rent a car companies had good cars. That shows how long it's been since I lived in the states.
Maybe with the financial problems in the US and rest of the world they are not replacing cars as they should and repairs must be slipping too.
No good excuse for that. Makes it risky breaking down out on the open road...


----------



## DavidO (May 3, 2010)

With the exception of the Chevy all the cars I've rented in the U.S. have seemed reliable and roadworthy so I wouldn't worry. But why they are so expensive I don't understand.


----------



## PDXnative (Aug 5, 2008)

You will always get the best price renting online. The biggest rental car companies in the US are: Hertz, Budget, Dollar, Enterprise, Avis, Alamo, and Thrifty. Go to there sites and see what deals they got going.


----------

